# DEISEL Fuel Leak



## GREGNC (Nov 14, 2007)

I HAVE A 97 power stroke it pours fuel out when running i have heard of lo sulfur fuel causing o-rings to fail. any one hear of this ?? what do i need to replace how big a job is it?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,....... I've got a 96,+ I've had no problems,......

Identifing Exactly where it's leaking will determine how long it'll take to fix.....


----------



## GREGNC (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks for responding bondo I finally got time to check it out today.the fuel is pouring out somewhere under the fuel filter bowl i cant tell exactly where though.the truck runs fine probably getting about 1 light pole per gallon though.(ha not really driving it).any one have an idea ? is it possible the filter bowl is leaking?


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Greg,
I have an earlier diesel,89' 7.6 which had the same problem.
Have you changed the filter lately?
Remove the filter and make sure the set up for draining the filter is complete.For some reason(on mine) ,a piece of the assembly dislodged and the fuel bowl was constantly draining.Or it could be just the o=ring between the bowl and the filter cap.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... There's a Few things that can be leaking in there,....

I'd probably just start taking it apart til I found the Problem,....
But,......
If you wander of to Dieselstop dot com,......
It's a Great forum about Our Trucks,+ Alot of knowledgeable fellas that'll point you in the Right direction........

Oldfrt,.....
I had an 89 as well,...... They're Very Different than the 95-97s......


----------



## GREGNC (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks guys you may be on to something old frt (love yer screen name)
about 2 weeks ago the heater element in the fuel bowl came loose the wire was touching the housing and blowing fuses.i removed it but never found the rubber insulator that attached it.i drained the fuel bowl (water collection) when i finished.hope that little insulator is the culprit i will find out in the morning. thanks again


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

The fuel bowl water drain valve has orings and they are notorious for leaking. Seems like since the ULS fuel they started leaking alot more. Here is a link to the repair kit from ebay(might be able to find a different one cheaper on there) http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...010QQitemZ200166673736QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1V
www.fordtrucks.com is also a great forum and the guys in the 7.3L sections will help you with anything and have great knowledge about our trucks. Your problem(if it is the o-rings) is an easy fix. goodluck


----------



## GREGNC (Nov 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: TURNS OUT IT WASNT THE ORINGS but the filter housing had a hole in bottom.found a great post fordtruck.com thanks for the link ponch and bondo.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

glad to hear you got it fixed!


----------



## scrapin (Jan 2, 2008)

Replace the orings anyway!!! They will go sooner or later, be sure to use only Viton material orings
Diesel truck questions go to www.thedieselstop.com ,HAS saved me thousands of dollars of the years.............


----------



## RussellF (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad you have your problem solved...........I have a 2000 xlt 7.3 PS. I use this site for a lot of my questions.............they are very Knowledgeable.


----------



## jren (Jan 2, 2008)

a good resource is powerstroke.org it is very common for the fuel line from the filter bowl to the fuel pump to crack. I'd replace them if over 5 years old. you can get oem fuel line from ford for $20 or get the special diesel FI line from autozone for $5/foot. you'll need a foot of 3/8 and 5/16". also there is a weep hole in the fuel pump. you can see it on the front bottom of the pump. they will leak there as the pump starts to fail. really not common to have an actual leak from the filter bowl.


----------

